# Would have been my GV...



## Samba

While I know they are still extreme to many people, I have to say that since returning to the conformation world of AKC, the German Shepherds have become more moderate and more correct. Temperaments seem improved also. 

Several decades ago, the males especially, tended to be slabby, of poor secondary sex characteristics, very extreme with sloppy hock action. These days I see many dogs who are quite masculine and not as extreme with more moderate topline and nice movement. I used to pass up the male exhibition and now I see dogs that are of substance with real secondary sex characteristics.

This year, Eli would have been my pick for grand victor but then nobody asked me anyway! He did come in second select. He is a robust dog with a one big masculine head. What I have seen of him in person, he appeared of sound temperament also. 

MV.AM.&CAN.SEL.EX.CH EJM N' EKO-LAN'S ELI - German shepherd dog

EJM N' Eko-Lan's Eli


----------



## Xeph

He is very nice, but being that he's not even 3 yet, I'd say maturity played a part in the decision. I think Roger is a pretty ok dog. He will also be 7 in 9 days, and so definitely has the maturity on Eli.

I think Eli will be a big contender next year.

Any thoughts on the top two bitches?


----------



## selzer

I was at one of those running vid parties, and the general consensus was for Eli. But everyone really liked the winner's bitch/grand vixtrix.


----------



## Samba

I too thought the WB and then GV was very nice. 

I don't think Aregon was much over 3 years old last year when he went GV. Eli at a similar age is quite enough dog, IMO. I don't know how many 7 year old dogs have gone GV though. I don't think that much maturity is the requisite. Full Throttle was GV in 2008 and I believe he was born in 2006.


----------



## Andaka

Eli was my pick for GV, and I thought he had it until the end. The WB/GV was breath-taking! She looked better on Saturday than Friday.


----------



## Xeph

> I don't think that much maturity is the requisite.


I don't either, as a general whole, but when I look at Eli, I just don't see a "finished" dog yet (in terms of maturity).


----------



## GSDElsa

Does anyone know how much he weighs? He looks like a monster to me!


----------



## Samba

I don't know how much Eli weighs. He is not a really tall dog and his weight is appropriate but, he is a muscled guy with a broad chest and head.

This dog was the WD in the specialty before the national. I had admired his picture on the internet and then kinda spooky.. I saw him at the national. Next I get to help transport him to his new home. We traveled across several states and he was a dog of good temperament and confidence no matter where we were or who was with him. The world is his oyster. He is not extreme and is masculine. I like the Eddie dog.

Edales Eddison


----------



## Liesje

He's very nice, I can dig that! I wish he had better color but I do like the head. I don't think he's too extreme for my tastes, just wish they were not stacked doing the splits (I'm looking at sibling photos on PDB).


----------



## krisk

I didn`t watch any of the national this year. But the photos I have seen, it sure was a great bunch. Eli is a gorgeous boy.

But I do know, I love Eddie (Edale`s Eddison), having watched him grow up I maybe a litlle bias. 

At his first show 6 months of age...RWD and Best Puppy specialty show









At a year.









At 2 years.









krisk
Sunflower`s Immortal of Dilquin
BIM Edale`s Wild Thyme (Ch. pt`d)
Hausemekon`s Caught Red Handed (co-owned)
Rainbowbridge
BPIS.Ch.Sunflower`s Kissin Kris CD,TC,HIC
Sunflower`s Aztec Asyak CD,TC


----------



## AgileGSD

Those are handsome boys! I do still feel like they have excessive rear leg length, certainly compared to the GSDCA illustrated standard. That is what makes it possible for them to be stacked like they are doing a split. But I think that trait is here to stay in not only American and German show GSDs but lots of other breeds too. 

I actually don't see too many Amline males lacking masculine characteristics any more either. In fact, more than anything I see ones which IMO have gone too far in the other direction. Too heavy boned, too much chest with heavy heads and "droopy" looking expressions. Roman noses seen to be becoming pretty common too, although I saw that with the overly fine boned dogs too (my 13 year old Amline bitch has a slight roman nose and she's moderate in every way). Huge bat ears used to be pretty common with Amline GSDs too but I've been seeing that a lot less as well. But that "droopy" look to me detracts from the regal look GSDs should have as much as the ultra-fine boned, pointy heads and bat ears do.


----------



## Xeph

> But that "droopy" look to me detracts from the regal look GSDs should have as much as the ultra-fine boned, pointy heads and bat ears do


Do you mean the loose flews?


----------



## AgileGSD

Xeph said:


> Do you mean the loose flews?


 Yes excessively loose flews and often even almost droopy eyelids. IMO it gives them a houndy look.


----------



## Liesje

I don't like the huge bat ears and/or wide ear sets (this is not a criticism of any line in particular). Nikon has a bit of both going on, lol! I once saw Dallas criticized for having small ears but I like his ears! Maybe set a bit wide but I like that size and shape. I really do NOT like heads that are too fine. I like a good stop, the more stop the better.


----------



## Xeph

> Yes excessively loose flews and often even almost droopy eyelids. IMO it gives them a houndy look.


I agree, that drives me nuts.



> I once saw Dallas criticized for having small ears but I like his ears!


I liked the size of his ears, but not the set. I don't mind large ears (like Mirada's) if the set is correct (also like Mirada's). Wide set ears (which is what *I* refer to as bat ears) drive me nuts.


----------



## horsegirl

I have spent some time with Eli, he is a great sound dog. I agree , my pick as well!
he is very impressive in person! I have a 1/2 brother of his. and know his dad Oscar personally , in my opinoin Oscar will and is already bringing a healthier , solid dog back to the confirmation ring.


----------



## Deuce

Beautiful dog.


----------



## gsdheeler

I watched the national on live stream, Eli should have had it, he was shown to perfection, I have no idea why B. Amidon put him second. Last year he was a Sel#7 this year he was BOS in the Maturity. 
The bitch who took GV out of the classes is only 1 1/2 yrs old, beautiful girl, bit of an upset over CH. girls, but she's out of Bailey. 
Next year the live stream might be free to GSDCA members......... 
Judy Sheaffer


----------



## Samba

That is nice about the live streaming being free to members next year. I did hear about a number of people watching that way. 

Hopefully I will be able to attend next year. It seems a long way off but then again this one rolled around very quickly!

Can someone tell me again how the judge voting for next year came out?


----------



## dogfaeries

gsdheeler said:


> The bitch who took GV out of the classes is only 1 1/2 yrs old, beautiful girl, bit of an upset over CH. girls, but she's out of Bailey.


I'm kind of late reading this thread, but the dam of my puppy Carly is a full sister to the Grand Victrix (WOLF CREEK AQUILLA OF MERIVERN). 
Kind of nice to see her do well at the Nationals.


----------



## Samba

I thought she was very nice and a real standout there.


----------



## Samba

No, I don't like the over done dogs that look like jowly bears. Lack of definition in the head is not so good either. 

But, there are plenty without those characteristics now.


----------



## Wilhoit

Samba, re your following remarks:

"This dog was the WD in the specialty before the national. I had admired his picture on the internet and then kinda spooky.. I saw him at the national. Next I get to help transport him to his new home. We traveled across several states and he was a dog of good temperament and confidence no matter where we were or who was with him. The world is his oyster. He is not extreme and is masculine. I like the Eddie dog."

Edales Eddison[/QUOTE]

It looked like one of his grandmothers is a long hair. Is this O.K. for ASLs? If it is, my uneducated response would be--maybe a good thing for genetic diversity?

Really nice to hear Eddie has a good temperament!


----------



## krisk

Yes his grandmother is a long coat. My Kenna is a cousin (her mother is a younger sister to Eddie's), so they share that grandmother. The long coat is a minor fault, but they are rarely shown and even rarer to see them take points. Here in Canada, I have pointed one. My first Champion had a long coat mother. 










Long coat is Roll of The Dice of Sunflower TC,HIC (Champion pointed), beside her daughter BPIS,Multi Group Winner, Ch.Sunflower's Kissin Kris CD,TC,HIC (both have passed). And the long coat is also the great, great, grandmother to my boy Connor.

Forgot to mention the Eddie's breeder informed me a few weeks ago that he picked up his 2nd major.

krisk


----------



## Wilhoit

Oooo! What lovely ladies, especially (Ahem) the long coat! Thank you for posting their pics. I'm afraid I have a real weakness for the coated GSDs. It is so nice to hear that our own American lines are doing well.


----------



## Samba

I have seen coats used in breeding. Sometimes those coaties have beautiful conformation or another trait that is desired in the breeding and they are utilized. The pups that carry the recessive from them often have a plushier coat. 

Eddie got his second major the next time he was shown in the US. A couple of weekends ago I saw him take the points at the Kankakee shows and BOB also. Go Eddie:wub:


----------



## Samba

I was looking at the Review yesterday. The latest one I think.

Opened it with interest in reading the critiques of the dogs at the last national. I was curious to see the critique of the GV and the second select dog as well as the others. Did I miss something? I could not find critiques of the select animals?


----------



## Xeph

I dunno, I still haven't received mine...


----------



## Portbrix

Here is my boy, an Eli son. Ian weighs 70 lbs at 8 months. I believe I was told that Eli weighs 85lbs.


----------



## horsegirl

Portbrix said:


> Here is my boy, an Eli son. Ian weighs 70 lbs at 8 months. I believe I was told that Eli weighs 85lbs.


thats so cool , who is his mom? I have an Oscar son and daughter, I am in mn too, If I had to guess our dogs came from the same breeder...


----------



## Portbrix

His mom is Acara's Elecktra. Johnson/Oster


----------



## horsegirl

hi , 
Yep , Liz is great !


----------

